# Beratung - HILFE!!! :) Nach vielen Jahren wieder mal ein PC



## LiDom (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute!!!

Ich möchte mir einen PC kaufen...welch Überraschung, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweck: größtenteils gaming
Ich möchte nicht mehr als 900 Euro ausgeben und bevorzugt bei einem Händler kaufen, der eine Niederlassung an meinem Wohnort hat, zwecks etwaiger Garantieabwicklung bzw. Service im Allgemeinen.

Nun habe ich einen PC entdeckt, da ich jedoch die letzten 10-11 Jahre Mac-Nutzer war und Spiele "eher weniger" im Vordergrund standen, habe ich davon keine Ahnung... daher bitte ich um eine Kaufberatung.

Ich möchte jedenfalls GTA V spielen können, keine Ahnung, ob das als Benchmark ausreicht...

----------------------
Gehäuse:	SHARKOON VG4-V ATX TOWER BLACK
Netzteil:	COOLER MASTER B500 ver.2 500W ATX 2.3
CPU-Kühler:	COOLER MASTER Hyper TX3 Evo
Mainboard:	MSI 970A-G43
Prozessor (CPU):	AMD FX-Series FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed
Arbeitsspeicher:	KINGSTON 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury
SSD:	SAMSUNG 850 Evo Series 250GB SSD SATA3 6Gb/s Basic
Festplatte:	Optional erhältlich
DVD-Brenner:	SuperMulti DVD-Brenner SATA schwarz
Grafikkarte:	MSI R9 380 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 380, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI,
Betriebssytem:	MICROSOFT: Windows 10 Home 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC)

Dazu kommt noch eine 1 TB-Festplatte

--> Gesamtpreis: knapp 900 Euro
----------------------

Link: e-tec.at / PC Systeme / UNIQ Gaming FX 8350 R9 W10



Was sagt ihr dazu? Was sollte ich beachten?
Mir ist klar, dass es kein Top-PC ist, die Frage ist jedoch, ob es für mich und meine Anforderungen reicht!?

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## LiDom (12. Mai 2016)

Gerade entdeckt:
e-tec.at / PC Systeme / UNIQ Gaming i5-6600K GTX

Ob der nicht besser ist??


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

Der Intel-PC ist der bessere, ganz klar. Du kannst auch mal hier schauen, was drin wäre, wenn du selber zusammenstellst: Fit für Doom & Co: Gamer-PCs und Aufrüstungstipps für die Frühlingskracher  da ist ein sehr ähnlicher Intel-PC für 750€ zu haben, wenn du Einzelzeile selber zusammenbaust. Dann hast du zudem auch Bauteile, die wirklich gut sind - bei dem Fertig-PC ist VIELLEICHT ein sehr billiges Board oder Netzteil drin.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

Willst du wirklich nur rein spielen, nimm den Intel aber mit der nVidia Graka.
Der Intel hat bei Spielen die Nase etwas vorne, weil er die Höhere schnelligkeit der einzelnen Kerne hat.
Das liegt vor allem daran das auch heute noch die meisten Spiele 8 Kerne gar nicht voll und richtig unterstützen.
Spielen kannst du mit beiden CPUs allerdings jedes Spiel vollkommen problemlos. Entscheidend ist die Graka.
Möchtest du nebenbei auch mal was anderes machen wo du mehr Multicore Leistung brauchst nimm den AMD, auch jeweils mit der nVida Graka.
Die gewählte nVidia liegt ganz leicht etwas vorne. Aber wirklich nur leicht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Die gewählte nVidia liegt ganz leicht etwas vorne. Aber wirklich nur leicht.


 der Vorteil der GTX 960 ist halt, dass die durchaus merkbar weniger Strom braucht als eine R9 380. Was aber auch nur dann wichtig ist, wenn man vlt 2h oder mehr JEDEN Tag im Schnitt spielt. Ist der PC nur "an", dann gibt es kaum einen Unterschied. 

ach ja: möglichst eine Version mit 4GB nehmen, denn manche haben nur 2GB Grafikram.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, 
rein spielerisch nehmen sich im aktuellen Betrieb beide Karten nichts. Nix was man als Spieler sehen würde, höchstens technisch Messbar. Mehr nicht.
Das beide Karten 4GB Ram haben sollen ist wohl klar, darunter würde ich eh nichts mehr kaufen.

Danke Herby für die kleine Berichtigung.


----------



## LiDom (17. Mai 2016)

Danke für die rasche Hilfe!!!

Habe mir nun selbst was zusammen gestellt. Was hält ihr davon? Was sollte geändert werden?

Alternativ hatte ich einen S 1150 mit dem i5-4460 und DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher ( CORSAIR XMS3 DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600)) gebastelt.
Ach ja, folgendes Mainboard wäre dann dabei: ASUS B85-PRO Gamer Gaming MB
--> Wäre das besser/sinnvoller? Hab keine Ahnung was welche Vorteile/Nachteile hätte...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiDom (17. Mai 2016)

oder ist überhaupt jemand bereit, mir auf e-tec.at einen gaming-pc um 800-1000 euro (je günstiger desto besser) zusammen zu stellen? *liebschau*


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2016)

nimm lieber den i5-6500, der hat deutlich mehr Takt (0,5GHz, also fast 19 , sollte aber nicht soom viel mehr kosten. 

Der Mugen ist an sich schon zu viel, da du ja nicht übertakten wirst. Ein zB Alpenföhn Brocken Eco oder Arctic Freezer 13 CO wäre mehr als gut genug. Das 2800er-RAM bringt nix, da kannst du es bei 2133 belassen. Mit beidem kannst du dann wohl das sparen, was der i5-6500 mehr kostet.


----------



## Alisis1990 (17. Mai 2016)

Kann mich da Herbboy nur anschließen. Kauf lieber den i5 6500 oder wenn dir auch ddr3 reicht nen Xeon E3 1231v3 und ein passendes Board. Da ist zwar die cpu etwas teurer dafür aber das Board günstiger. Auch eine sehr gute Alternative und schneller als der i5 6500. 

Bei der Karte würde ich mir auch die R9 390 mal ansehen. Die ist etwas schneller als die gtx 970 und hat 8gb ram. Ist auch ein bisschen günstiger ^.^.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LiDom (18. Mai 2016)

Ich muss nochmal weiter schaun....könnt ihr nicht einfach alle der gleichen meinung sein!?!?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Mai 2016)

LiDom schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal weiter schaun....könnt ihr nicht einfach alle der gleichen meinung sein!?!?



Schau doch Mal hier vorbei, dann hast Du noch mehr Meinungen  Aber viele der Jungs stellen Dir auch gerne mal flott ein System mit Geizhals Links zusammen:
PC-Zusammenstellungs- und Aufrüstungs-Forum


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2016)

LiDom schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal weiter schaun....könnt ihr nicht einfach alle der gleichen meinung sein!?!?


  an sich sind wir das, aber mit dem Xeon wird es IMHO etwas knapp beim Gesamtbudget   und der Xeon ist halt für den alten Sockel 1150 - wenn Dir das nix ausmacht, dann ist das aber egal. Leistungsmäßig liegt der sehr nahe an einem i7-6700 für den Sockel 1151.


----------

